# dang survey crews



## wynedot55 (Nov 24, 2008)

dang oil pipeline survey crews.i hate dealing with them jokers.they called wanting to know if they could survey 240acs for a pipeline they are going to build.an i told them i had tobe here.an that they had to keep the gates closed or they be chasing cows.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 24, 2008)

There was another pipeline put through near here this year. One guy had been really smart when the first one was put in. He had it in his contract for only 1 pipeline to go through. When they wanted to put the second one in they had to renogotate and pay him more. So, if you have to do the contracts yet, keep that one in mind.


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 24, 2008)

way ahead of you miss kitty.we have a pipeline on our place already.an its a 1 pipeline deal.just as this new pipeline will be a 1 pipeline deal.we just foundout theres a natural gas pipeline going accross 1 of our places.my great granpa did that deal in 1953.dang near 60yrs fore we foundout it was there.an that was only because they want to clean the right of way.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 24, 2008)

Good work!


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 24, 2008)

me thinks they gonna have to write a big check to get this easement.its going to cover 6acs.an the work space will cover 6acs.plus they gonna do alot of dozer an fence building.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 24, 2008)

Hmmm, new corral, more cows?


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 24, 2008)

maybe add on to the corral an get new cows to boot.im thinking new tractor


----------

